# Baked Chicken Alfredo help!



## snowfalldesigns

My husband is obsessed with chicken alfredo and recently tried and liked Pizza Hut's new version. So, I'm on a search for a baked chicken alfredo recipe. Any suggestions??


----------



## teamfat

I actually had some of Pizza Hut's alfredo pasta a week or so ago, it was better than I expected. I imagine a similar product wouldn't be too hard to make at home, especially if you use a jar of store bought alfredo sauce.

Boil an appropriate amount ( 12 oz package?) of fettucini ( or the pasta shape of your choice ) in salted water until really al dente, as it will cook more in the oven. You want pasta, not paste when done. Drain, then put into a glass baking or casserole dish.

Dice a couple of chicken breasts or thigh cutlets, cook in some butter over medium heat until lightly browned. Adding some chopped mushrooms and a dose of oregano could be good. Stir chicken into the noodles. Pour the jar of alfredo sauce over until the chicken and noodle mix is just covered. Sprinkle the top with shredded mozzarella and some grated parmesan. Bake in a 350 F oven until bubbly and starting to brown, I'm guessing 20 - 25 minutes.

This is just off the top of my head, I haven't actually made this. But I think I will try it for monday night's dinner, we'll see how it goes.

mjb.

ps: I'm still a bit of a purist when it comes to alfredo, just butter and parmesan cheese, no cream. But variations with cream can be quite tasty, I will admit.


----------



## oregonyeti

A jar of "Alfredo sauce"? I might try that abomination some time  Maybe with some fresh garlic and basil leaves.


----------



## snowfalldesigns

hmmm...I'm not a big fan of bought alfredo sauce. I used it occasionally but typically add cream and parmesan to it.


----------



## teamfat

Well, I was thinking of the Pizza Hut version. I'm probably mistaken and unknown to me each and every pan of pasta they send out is covered with a carefully handcrafted sauce prepared on site from the finest and freshest ingredients available, right?

In truth, store bought sauces in my dinners, when the need arises, undergo various types of makeovers with additional ingredients, seasonings, wine and such.

You know, maybe I should heat up a can of Chef Boy-ar-Dee ravioli or some such just to remind me of why I avoid mass-market prepared foods...

mjb.


----------



## oregonyeti

I use canned sauces sometimes, but I always add fresh ingredients if I do.


----------



## jonpcooks

I make a somewhat similar dish, using penne, mornay sauce, grilled chicken breast cut into chunks, and broccoli florets baked in a casserole topped with seasoned bread crumbs.

Comes out all bubbly and crispy on top, while the sauce underneath the top layer keeps the chicken and broccoli moist.

One of my favorite comfort food dishes ever!


----------



## pattyrose

Yeah fresh ingredients are so much better when we're able to get them. Especially to have fresh cheese in the sauce, it's just delicious when you can taste every ingredient. But i have to say that there are 2-3 excellent Alfredo sauce jar brands, when we're in a hurry


----------



## [email protected]

I just gathered some ingredients from my garden now and will prepare this recipe for tonight...

Thanks, guys...even if I wasn't the one who asked the question...


----------



## topperxcp

One that I like to make is as follows:
1 lb pasta (usually rigatoni, ziti, mostaccioli, or penne... others could work)
1 lb chicken
1 broccoli crown
~15 or so jalepeño slices (pickled)
1 jar of alfredo sauce
1/2 cup of shredded mozzarella cheese

Cook the pasta, drain it (obviously).
Chop the chicken up unto small pieces, and cook it with the chopped up broccoli crown (add chopped onions if you want), in a pan with olive oil, and the aforementioned peppers (use green bell peppers if jalepeños are too spicy).
While that's cooking, heat up the sauce, and mix into it: garlic salt, red pepper flakes, italian seasoning, and some black pepper (trust me, I know it sounds weird).
Mix the chicken, veggies, sauce, and pasta in together into a large glass baking dish. Cover the top with breadcrumbs and the shredded cheese, and bake. The temperature I've been using is 400, but it's been coming out a little funky. I bake it, covered, for 10-12 minutes, then uncovered for another 10-12 minutes. It's pretty tasty, and heats up really well for leftovers. Especially for your roommate to take for lunch without your permission grumblegrumblegrumble.


----------



## siduri

I can't imagine baking alfredo, because fettuccine alfredo is made of eggs and parmigiano. 
If you baked it the eggs will cook too much and become dry.

Now, if you consider alfredo "sauce" to be something with a cream base, then it's another dish, and you might really be looking for a sort of macaroni and cheese made with fettuccine. (I don;t think fettuccine work well in baked dishes since they would tend to overcook too easily, but anyway). Pretty much everyone loves macaroni and cheese (and I'm no exception) so go for it. It doesn;t have to have a fancy italian name to be good. And if you like your fettuccine soft, that's fine too. I would eat them. But i wouldn't call it "fettuccine alfredo".

It's fine to make anything and to use any combination if you like it, but i don;t understand why an alfredo "sauce" in a jar is "faster" than draining the pasta, throwing a couple of broken up raw eggs in it, maybe some butter, and parmigiano, covering and letting the residual heat of the drained pasta cook the egg to a creamy consistency.

*Break eggs and stir with fork to break up while pasta cooks* (about as much work as opening the jar of "sauce"
*drain pasta and put back in the empty pot* (you have to do that anyway)
*mix eggs into pasta* (no more work than mixing sauce into pasta)
*add butter, parmigiano* (ok, you have to do that, but most seem to want to add these anyway to the "sauce")
*cover*. 
is anything in the world easier than that? And what happens to these fresh, natural, simple ingredients when they put them in a jar? 
Do they even use eggs? Probably not. Did you read the ingredient list? What else is in there? And how much does it cost???!!!


----------



## boar_d_laze

Alfredo, his wife, Pickford and Fairbanks are spinning in their graves.

BDL


----------



## just jim

Wow.
Digging up a year old thread for a first post?
:crazy:


----------



## ed buchanan

If you have to use the glue in the jar, then don't make it, or at least don't call it Alfredo.
And Baked on top of all of this.??????? A sacralege.


----------



## menocancook

Wait, Does this reciepe work?


----------



## kirstens

Truth :lol:


----------



## kirstens

That sounds delicious without being too rich or too heavy. What kind of seasonings do you add?


----------



## teamfat

Actually it is very close to the procedure I used when I made a turkey noodle casserole the other night. The turkey was already cooked, so I did a saute of diced onion, chopped mushrooms and red bell pepper. Threw in the diced turkey to warm it a bit, put in a casserole dish over a bed of noodles, maybe a cup or so. It was a small casserole, just for the two of us.

The sauce, however, was not a canned concoction, but a freshly made sauce mornay, using about 1/3 heavy cream and 2/3 chicken broth for the liquid, and shredded gruyere for the cheese.

The end result was quite tasty, though my turkey taste buds are getting fairly worn out.

mjb.


----------



## Guest

i just tried this out. and i loved it. my grandpa is eating his third helping!


----------



## homemadecook

My own recipe of Alfredo sauce.

1 liter of milk (UHT)

1 tablespoon of salt

1/2 tablespoon of White pepper

3 tablespoon of Dried Basil

2 table spoon of Oregano

4 Cubes of chicken stock

100 grams of Butter

300 grams of flour

Procedure.

In a sauce pan, put milk and butter and let it to boil, then add 4 cubes of chicken stock. Wait to boil and add spices (salt, white pepper, basil, and oregano). Simmer for 5 - 10 minutes.

Then, add flour little by litter until it become sticky. 

You can also add some mushrooms and onions if you prefer. 

Enjoy!


----------



## petemccracken

IMHO, a "baked anything alfredo" is an oxymoron!


----------



## petemccracken

pattyrose said:


> Yeah fresh ingredients are so much better when we're able to get them. Especially to have fresh cheese in the sauce, it's just delicious when you can taste every ingredient. But i have to say that there are 2-3 excellent Alfredo sauce jar brands, when we're in a hurry


NO! They are NOT "alfredo sauce"! They may be a mornay sauce, but they sure as h3ll are not alfredo sauces!

Alfredo consists of Parmesan and Butter, period!

Hey BDL! Jump in here and help out!


----------



## homemadecook

PeteMcCracken said:


> pattyrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah fresh ingredients are so much better when we're able to get them. Especially to have fresh cheese in the sauce, it's just delicious when you can taste every ingredient. But i have to say that there are 2-3 excellent Alfredo sauce jar brands, when we're in a hurry
> 
> 
> 
> NO! They are NOT "alfredo sauce"! They may be a mornay sauce, but they sure as h3ll are not alfredo sauces!
> 
> Alfredo consists of Parmesan and Butter, period!
> 
> Hey BDL! Jump in here and help out!
Click to expand...

Sir, I think. It is also consist of cream right? These are the three ingredients of classic Alfredo sauce isn't it?


----------



## petemccracken

HomeMadeCook said:


> Sir, I think. It is also consist of cream right? These are the three ingredients of classic Alfredo sauce isn't it?


Not the way I was taught, see: http://www.cookfoodgood.com/?p=210


----------

